
We had issues with Monzo on 29th July - jxub
https://monzo.com/blog/2019/09/08/why-monzo-wasnt-working-on-july-29th
======
londons_explore
I hope their internal report has more action-items...

They should have had probers running over test accounts on the production
system to detect this kind of thing much quicker.

Cassandra's config layer needs some kind of check that it isn't allowed to
make a change which turns a working service into a non-working one (adding 6
nodes while auto-bootstrap is set to false _always_ leads to data
inconsistency - so why did the config system allow such a transition?)

Doesn't Cassandra support some kind of autoscaling like spanner/bigtable?
Something that happens automatically a couple of times every day is far less
likely to go wrong. Less human effort too.

